# boat mods?



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

this winter i picked up another 14' alum boat. every time i go out, i come home with another project. first, i put in a plywood floor. then, another motor, rod rack above the new transom, new spray paint job, lights and wiring, etc. i was wondering (and letting you brag...) if anyone has any cool or helpful things they have made or added to their boats that make it that much better of a walleye boat. thanks guys.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well just got a new boat. We slapped in 6 rod holders, a 9.9 merc, and are running a 175 verado. We added a ladder to the back, but not for skieing but incase of somthing goes wrong and we end up in the water. ITs mounted high enough so that it does not add drag. Other things we are looking at is maybe adding some sort of lighting system for driving at night. Grandted these are not much for mods but one thing we are looking at is going form a 4 seating config to a 3 in the back. Good luck with your boat project.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Grumman needs no improvements. 

I guess we put some rod holders on it, and we put two marker bouys in it. And it has a great "river-color" camo pattern on it for sneaking up on wary walleye. They never see us coming!!

Beat that!


----------

